# i need some help with HUAWEI 303c modem

## GregToo

I try this setup with usb_modeswitch:(opensuse and ubuntu forum solution)

lsusb 

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 12d1:14fe Huawei Technologies 

~#leafpad /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1:14fe 

######################################################## 

# Huawei, E353 

DefaultVendor= 0x12d1 

DefaultProduct=0x14fe 

TargetVendor= 0x12d1 

TargetProduct=0x1506 

CheckSuccess=20 

MessageContent="55534243123456780000000000000011062000000100000000000000000000" 

######################################################## 

and udev rule:

~# leafpad /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules 

################################## 

# Huawei E353 

ATTRS{idVendor}=="12d1", ATTRS{idProduct}=="14fe", RUN+="usb_modeswitch '%b/%k'" 

################################## 

so.. the result of this is switching TargetProduct ID to 0x150f (CDROM device)

in other words the switch FAIL....the process just change Target Product ID

USB_MODESSWITCH LOG

USB_ModeSwitch log from Wed Aug 21 22:27:16 CLT 2013 

Raw args from udev: /2-1.5:1.0 

Using global config file: /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf 

Using top device dir /sys/bus/usb/devices/2-1.5 

Using interface 1.0 

---------------- 

USB values from sysfs: 

manufacturer	HUAWEI 

product	HUAWEI Mobile 

serial	

---------------- 

bNumConfigurations is 1 - don't check for active configuration 

SCSI attributes not needed, moving on 

checking config: /usr/share/usb_modeswitch/12d1:14fe 

! matched. Reading config data 

config: TargetVendor set to 12d1 

config: TargetProduct set to 1506 

Driver module is "option", ID path is /sys/bus/usb-serial/drivers/option1 

Command to be run: 

usb_modeswitch -W -D -s 20 -u -1 -b 2 -g 6 -v 12d1 -p 14fe -f $configBuffer 

Verbose debug output of usb_modeswitch and libusb follows 

(Note that some USB errors are to be expected in the process) 

-------------------------------- 

Reading long config from command line 

* usb_modeswitch: handle USB devices with multiple modes 

* Version 1.2.5 (C) Josua Dietze 2012 

* Based on libusb0 (0.1.12 and above) 

! PLEASE REPORT NEW CONFIGURATIONS ! 

DefaultVendor= 0x12d1 

DefaultProduct= 0x14fe 

TargetVendor= 0x12d1 

TargetProduct= 0x1506 

TargetClass= not set 

TargetProductList="" 

DetachStorageOnly=0 

HuaweiMode=0 

SierraMode=0 

SonyMode=0 

QisdaMode=0 

GCTMode=0 

KobilMode=0 

SequansMode=0 

MobileActionMode=0 

CiscoMode=0 

MessageEndpoint= not set 

MessageContent="55534243123456780000000000000011062000000100000000000000000000" 

NeedResponse=0 

ResponseEndpoint= not set 

InquireDevice disabled 

Success check enabled, max. wait time 20 seconds 

System integration mode enabled 

Use given bus/device number: 002/006 ... 

Looking for default devices ... 

bus/device number matched 

searching devices, found USB ID 12d1:14fe 

found matching vendor ID 

found matching product ID 

adding device 

Found device in default mode, class or configuration (1) 

Skipping the check for the current configuration 

Using interface number 0 

Using endpoints 0x01 (out) and 0x81 (in) 

USB description data (for identification) 

------------------------- 

Manufacturer: HUAWEI 

Product: HUAWEI Mobile 

Serial No.: not provided 

------------------------- 

Looking for active driver ... 

OK, driver found; name unknown, limitation of libusb1 

OK, driver "unkown" detached 

Setting up communication with interface 0 

Using endpoint 0x01 for message sending ... 

Trying to send message 1 to endpoint 0x01 ... 

libusb: 0.000000 error [op_clear_halt] clear_halt failed error -1 errno 71 

libusb: 0.004239 error [op_clear_halt] clear_halt failed error -1 errno 71 

libusb: 0.204327 error [op_release_interface] release interface failed, error -1 errno 22 

OK, message successfully sent 

Resetting response endpoint 0x81 

Could not reset endpoint (probably harmless): -34 

Resetting message endpoint 0x01 

Could not reset endpoint (probably harmless): -34 

Device is gone, skipping any further commands 

Bus/dev search active, referring success check to wrapper. Bye. 

ok:busdev 

-------------------------------- 

(end of usb_modeswitch output) 

Checking success of mode switch for max. 20 seconds ... 

Waiting for device file system (1 sec.) ... 

Waiting for device file system (2 sec.) ... 

Waiting for device file system (3 sec.) ... 

Waiting for device file system (4 sec.) ... 

Waiting for device file system (5 sec.) ... 

Reading attributes ... 

Reading attributes ... 

Reading attributes ... 

Reading attributes ... 

Reading attributes ... 

Reading attributes ... 

Reading attributes ... 

Reading attributes ... 

Reading attributes ... 

Reading attributes ... 

Reading attributes ... 

Reading attributes ... 

Reading attributes ... 

Reading attributes ... 

Reading attributes ... 

Target config not matching - current values are 

2-1.5:1.0/bInterfaceClass: ff 

bConfigurationValue: 1 

bNumConfigurations: 1 

busnum: 2 

devnum: 7 

idProduct: 150f 

idVendor: 12d1 

manufacturer: HUAWEI 

product: HUAWEI Mobile 

serial: 

Mode switching may have failed. Exiting 

I play with gentoo BOX 

with usb_modeswitch 1.2.5_p20121109 and kernel 3.8.13

any suggestion    thanksss

----------

